# My Splenda Brown Sugar Blend Findings



## irishteabear (Jun 15, 2009)

After recently being diagnosed with type 2 diabetes, I decided I was not going to give up my smoking. I needed to figure out a way to replace the sugar in some of my favorite rubs and sauces. After doing some research, I decided to give the Splenda Brown Sugar Blend a try. I wanted to see how it tasted in rubs as well as how it performed in the smoker. One of my favorite rubs is ShooterRick's Copperhead Snake Bitten Chicken, another one is my own version of Jeff's rub. 

According to the package directions, you use half the amount of the blend as you would regular brown sugar. I made ShooterRick's rub substituting the 3/4 c raw sugar with half the amount of the blend. The rest of the recipe I followed exactly, except I increased the red pepper flakes and wasabi powder a little bit. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 After all, it was just for me anyhow. In my rub recipe I again replaced the sugar with half the amount of the brown sugar blend. I did have a bit left of the orginal recipe rubs and did a quick wet finger test of both versions of the rubs and could not tell much of a difference. Mostly the difference seemed to be in the texture more than the taste. 

The chicken rub I used on boneless, skinless chicken breasts.
 After a couple of hours at 225 using oak.
 There were 3 to start with, one seems to have disappeared. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I could not taste or see any difference from when I used raw sugar verses the brown sugar blend. I think this is a keeper version for me.

My version of Jeff's rub I used on beef ribs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Again, I couldn't tell the difference in taste and it performs just as well. I think this is a keeper version as well for me. 

The intersting thing in all this was the fact that I expected my numbers to spike because of the brown sugar. They went down in fact. My guess is that my medicine finally kicked in. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My next experiment will be with the sauces that I use, but that's for another day.


----------



## ellymae (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info - I was wondering how Splenda would work in rubs.


----------



## grothe (Jun 15, 2009)

Great lookin grub!!!





I've also used splenda (dad has type 2 diabetes) and cannot taste a difference when used in a rub.

Great job Dawn!


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks for the review and the taste testing dawn I will definitely try that. the food looks great too!!


----------



## harrylips (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting this info for all, Dawn.  I have been using the Splenda Brown Sugar Blend for a couple cooks and it has worked "Splend"ed...

As a matter of fact, I just told my wife last weekend what I was doing and she had no idea.

A little more expensive, but it works.


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 15, 2009)

If you need a little bump of the texture you can use Xylitol.  Looks like sugar, tastes like sugar, and performs like sugar.

To much though can give you the runs, just like some of the diabetic candies.  It is a little expensive, but virtually no calories.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info!  I will keep that in mind.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 15, 2009)

First of all that looked great.  Excellent looking beef ribs, makes me want to run out and try to find a slab.
It's good to know that the substitutions hardly change the end result, thanks for the comparisons.
Have you ever heard of Stevia?  I'm trying to grow some in my garden this year but the temps outside just don't want to go above the mid-80s at the most...

Here is a excerpt from the wikipedia page.
"Stevia has a negligible effect on blood glucose, even enhancing glucose tolerance; therefore, it is attractive as a natural sweetener to diabetics and others on carbohydrate-controlled diets."

And here is the link to the Wiki if interested
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevia

Not sure how it would come out when done in a rub, could be worth a shot though.


----------



## meatball (Jun 15, 2009)

Good to know, we're on-again off-again Weight Watchers and I always have trouble finding low or no cal substitutes, especially for BBQ.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 15, 2009)

great job on the ribs and chicken looks really good too. Nothing like tring differant things. thanks for the testing now I will have to try that the wife has been tring to get me to use splenda for years.


----------



## smokeguy (Jun 15, 2009)

We use the splenda version too in the rubs, sauces and beans.  Like you said, so far we haven't noticed a difference in taste and if you can save a calorie and carb here and there it's that much better!

I bought some Stevia seeds from Cherrygal.com this year for the first time and am getting ready to plant them.  The germination rate from what I understand is HORRIBLE so I was waiting until our weather stabilized into it's summer pattern.  
Anyone have any tips and suggestions?  I sounds like that if I can get 2 out of 10 to germinate I'm supposed to be happy about it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 15, 2009)

Splenda is such a good Sugar substitute because it's made from




SUGAR!

Something about how they process it makes it so that your body doesn't absorb it.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, that is great to hear you've found something that works well, and, won't cause you to make any drastic changes in your lifestyle. It can be rough at first.

The food looks like another perfect smoke as well!

Thanks for sharing this with all us, Dawn!

Eric


----------



## hungryjohn (Jun 15, 2009)

My wife is diabetic and I've always substituted the Spenda blend for brown sugar.

Those beef ribs looks seriously good. Never tried 'em, but guess I'll have to.


----------



## ronp (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry about your type 2. I was diagnosed as pre type 2 also. Lost about 35 lbs and now I think I am fine. Never did eat much sugar, and have used Stevia for a long time.

Good luck and get control of it and see if you can get off the meds. I never did take any yet. If you like pasta there is a product that claims it breaks down the carbs very slowly and helps, it is called Dreamfields and Kroger carries it, pricey though.


----------



## bassman (Jun 16, 2009)

Great looking smoke, Dawn!  At one time, Splenda made a brown that wasn't a blend.  I haven't seen it lately, so maybe it wasn't too popular.  I use the regular Splenda for most everything.


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 16, 2009)

Great info thanks a bunch.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 16, 2009)

Dawn - sorry to hear about the recent diagnosis of type II. Glad you found it as a tasteful challenge to adapt the recipes to something with less sugar! I've always wondered how Splenda products would work with rubs and sauces and am happy for your research. 

Nice work!


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 16, 2009)

Irishteabear,

I am sorry to hear of your diagnosis but applaud you for not letting it dampen your enthusiasm for Smoking.  I'm gonna make up a batch of Rub and sauce per your recommendations. Take Care :>)    The ribs and chicken looked great!  Thanks for sharing.


----------

